# NCTI vs RCC -Riverside, CA



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay, so I'm looking to dive into a good medic program and I have some questions. Sadly, "the magic search tool" was unable to really help me. 

I live out in Riverside, Ca. So my options are NCTI *AMR owned* and RCC *personal friends with many of the instructors there*.  Have any of you guys ever been through either program? Your thoughts?  Does NCTI work with any kind of financial aid? And what kind of EMT hours worked *if any* do they require before starting the program?  What kind of clinical hours or community service does either program entail? Thanks in advance you guys!


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 11, 2011)

Never even considered NCTI, they just want money. Community college medic schools are 1/4 to 1/3 the cost of NCTI. I know people that paid over $12k for the class and never made it to internship and the ones that did had to wait months before a preceptor was available. Some paid $1k to intern with the LAFD. Stick to legit schools and stay away from NCTI.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 11, 2011)

It sounds like NCTI is really screwed up.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 11, 2011)

Any other medic programs you'd recommend in the area?


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 11, 2011)

I cannot comment on the quality of education provided, only another place to check out.

http://www.craftonhills.edu/Courses...ertificate/Paramedic_Course_Descriptions.aspx


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 11, 2011)

Give NCTI a pass. They serve a purpose but if you can get into a community college program it's better all the way around.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 11, 2011)

does the NREMT give you problems if the course isn't "accredited"?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 11, 2011)

Stay away from NCTI. there is RCC, MoVal college, and crafton hills. 

The only reason I have heard of people going to NCTI is because class is like 2 days a week.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> Stay away from NCTI. there is RCC, MoVal college, and crafton hills.
> 
> The only reason I have heard of people going to NCTI is because class is like 2 days a week.



RCC and MoVal are the same program... right?

And thats a major reason Im considering NCTI


----------



## SURFINOC85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Check out Victor Valley College, up in Victorville. It is a part-time program (11 months to complete). I know it may be a drive, but I was coming from your area and made it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> RCC and MoVal are the same program... right?
> 
> And thats a major reason Im considering NCTI



I'm honestly not sure if it's the same. One of our medic students has patches on his uniform that says MoVal college.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 12, 2011)

You may want to take a look at what happened to NCTI here in Houston. They lost their accreditation and had to shut down.


----------



## austinac (Sep 12, 2011)

NCTI is like $10K and I have heard some people have waited up to 2 months for a preceptor after finishing clinicals.I believe they require a year of EMT experience and A&P Class...
I went to EMT school at RCC so I know the program. They require community service hours on top of training hours, school is 4 days a week all day, they still have class that you have to attend during clinicals and internship, they required you to buy uniforms which i have heard are around $1K(Not exactly sure how much), and they also require an A&P class and year of experience...
I have heard good things about Crafton Hills. They require a year as an EMT and a specific A&P class, you have to interview with them to get in and then they pick the class via a lottery out of a qualified candidate pool. They also have a part-time program.
I have heard good things about Victor Valley College, but I don't know specifics about it

I went to MT. SAC College. I spent about $3k on school including books. There are no prerequisites, only a year EMT experience. You have to take a pre course to get in and they pick the paramedic class out of the top people from the pre course. They attend class 4 days a week. The program is 8 months long from day 1 of class through internship (If you are placed on a 24 hour internship shift). I was well prepared for NREMT test and passed the first time.

No matter where you end up going though, what you get out of a program is directly related to how much effort you put into it. There is good and bad in all the programs, just be ready to jump in with both feet and study, study, study


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, this info really helps. When you guys applied for your medic programs, does IFT EMT work count as "pre-hospital"? Or am I SOL and need to get on with AMR for 911 experience?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> I'm honestly not sure if it's the same. One of our medic students has patches on his uniform that says MoVal college.



Yup, that would be RCC. Since they split the campuses up into their own colleges it has been like that. The EMS program and its separate campus with fire and LE falls under the catagory of MoVal. My patches were the same way when I was taking my emt-b course through them.


----------



## austinac (Sep 12, 2011)

From what I understand as long as it was on an ambulance and you transported people it doesn't matter if it was IFT or 911 (atleast thats how my school did it). Although its of benefit to you to have 911 experience, its gonna make medic school that much easier because you will have seen patient presentations in the field and can apply it to the textbook. Driving stable people from point A to point B doesn't necessarily make you well rounded. Plus seeing how a medic works in the field will help too


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

austinac said:


> Driving stable people from point A to point B doesn't necessarily make you well rounded. Plus seeing how a medic works in the field will help too



Ya, thats what Im thinking.. If only EMT jobs in Cali were such a PITA to get <_<


----------



## Imacho (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm attending RCC rite now participating in my field time with AMR in palm springs. 
Personally I think its a very good program and it will teach you alot. The director and all instructors take the time to know you and help you in a way that benefits you. They give the students their numbers and home address to get extra help if you need or want it. 
Very in depth, stressful, and rewarding. I went there cause of a few friends attended prior classes and they said it was great. Start to finish is about 3k$. Books uniforms tuition and certs. The next class just started 2 weeks ago. So apply or the next class. Class 14. Prereq's 2000 hours and A&P. So ya. I'd recommend RCC.
Also we have one student un my class that attended NCTI and failed out. He said he hated every minute there and wished he never attended. And this guy is top of our class. The instructors were able to make the environment the best pissolible for learning.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Sep 12, 2011)

NCTI is a medic mill with Fortune 500 dreams, stay away from it.

Do the real deal and go to the University of New Mexico or the University of Pittsburgh


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

Ya, the instructors there are awesome. Im having trouble with the prereq hours tho :glare:


----------



## Imacho (Sep 12, 2011)

Where you workin'?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

No where as of right now... I just got laid off...


----------

